# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) تحديثات :  تحديث سونى اكسبريا الى اندرويد جيلى بين 4.3 بالمواعيد

## mohamed73

سمعنا فيما سبق حول مواعيد تحديث بعض هواتف Sony Xperia مثل Z1 و Ultra ،  حيث التحديث كان سيصلهم قريبا كما تم التصريح من قبل العملاق الياباني Sony  . أما بقية الهواتف الذكية من Sony فلم نسمع أي خبر عنها حتى الآن. حيث تم  تسريب جدول يحتوي على مواعيد تحديث هواتف Sony Xperia إلى الأندرويد 4.3 .  
بعض الهواتف كما تشاهدون بالجدول سيتم تحديثها خلال الربع الأخير من  هذه السنة ، و بعضها خلال هذا الشهر أو بداية الشهر القادم كحد أقصى. و  هنالك من سينتظر حتى بدايات السنة الجديدة للحصول على التحديث. و يبقى عدد  من هواتف Xperia لم يتم توفير أي موعد لها للتحديث . 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ *إليكم جدول التحديثات ↓*

----------


## mohamed73

قائمة هواتف سونى التى ستٌحدَث اندرويد الى ايس كريم     Sony Xperia Z1   
 Sony Xperia C    Sony Xperia M  
Sony Xperia Z Ultra    Sony Xperia ZR         Sony Xperia SP        Sony Xperia L         Sony Xperia Z   Sony Xperia ZL     Sony Xperia E      Sony Xperia E dual      Sony Xperia TX     Sony Xperia J    Sony Xperia V    Sony Xperia miro                                              Sony Xperia SL      Sony Xperia tipo dual     Sony Xperia ion     Sony Xperia neo L    Sony Xperia acro S     Sony Xperia T    Sony Xperia go      Sony Xperia sola     Sony Xperia P    Sony Xperia U   *Sony Xperia S*    Sony PS Vita      Sony Ericsson Xperia pro    *SonyEricsson Xperia mini pro*     *SonyEricsson Xperia mini*     *Sony Ericsson Mix Walkman*      *Sony Ericsson Xperia neo V*     *Sony Ericsson Xperia* * arc S*    *Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman*    Sony Ericsson txt    Sony Ericsson txt pro      *Sony Ericsson XPERIA Neo *      Sony Ericsson Xperia ray    Sony Ericsson Xperia active    Sony Ericsson XPERIA PLAY    Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc

----------


## megoman

انا معايا سونى اكسبريا زد سى 6606 من شركه تى موبايل هل يمكن افلش عليه روم 6602 او 6603

----------

